# NC20-25 girls!



## josephine90 (Apr 5, 2013)

Im pretty new to makeup! List all your must haves makeups for our skin tones please!


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 17, 2013)

bump! anyone?


----------



## powderprincess (Apr 17, 2013)

Nars luster blush


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 17, 2013)

Great thread! I'm currently having a major love affair with Mac crosswires lipstick. It's the perfect medium coral shade for me.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hmmm here are some ideas, hope it helps. they're all Mac : Springsheen, Melba, pink swoon, fleur power , buff, pinch o peach blush. I also love warm soul mineralize blush.   Lipsticks: blankety, brave, capricious, captive, chatterbox, cherish, cockney, crosswires, creme cup, fan fare, girl about town, hot Tahiti, lickable, impassioned, lustering, mehr, New York apple, party line, faux, brick o la , please me, plumful, pink plaid, ruby woo, rebel, Vegas volt , up the amp, speak louder , craving , angel. See sheer, syrup, Russian red, lady danger ... Ummm I'm running out of ideas lol


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 18, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> Hmmm here are some ideas, hope it helps. they're all Mac : Springsheen, Melba, pink swoon, fleur power , buff, pinch o peach blush. I also love warm soul mineralize blush.   Lipsticks: blankety, brave, capricious, captive, chatterbox, cherish, cockney, crosswires, creme cup, fan fare, girl about town, hot Tahiti, lickable, impassioned, lustering, mehr, New York apple, party line, faux, brick o la , please me, plumful, pink plaid, ruby woo, rebel, Vegas volt , up the amp, speak louder , craving , angel. See sheer, syrup, Russian red, lady danger ... Ummm I'm running out of ideas lol


  Nice list, thanks for sharing. I'm adding a bunch to my wish list!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 18, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Nice list, thanks for sharing. I'm adding a bunch to my wish list!


 no problem!  there's so many more beautiful products that I didn't mention. Definitely check out their website


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 20, 2013)

wow! looking up swatches right now, adding a ton to my wishlist! u have great taste!


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 20, 2013)

Gentle mineralize blush(HG),Ample Pink plushglass(perfect gloss to add on top of any pink lipstick),Rebel lipstick (it looks scary but it looks amazing),Subculture lip pencil(nice nude color,not too dark),Pearl cream color base,Infinitely Likeable prolong wear lipglass(nice nudish pink,not too light)


----------



## purplevines (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree, rebel is a must have! I get compliments everytime, even when applying for retail jobs after the managers took my resume they would compliment my lipstick.


----------



## josephine90 (May 31, 2013)

give me more!


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 31, 2013)

Sophisto lipstick, syrup lipstick, capricious. Those are my favorites


----------



## Jumping Mice (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm curious, what type of nude or MLBB lipsticks do you girls gravitate towards? I've tried the beige and brown tones and while some look decent, I think nudes with a mauve undertone look most natural and flattering on me. I hate how pinks look on me though. I can only do pink lightly and _if_ it leans mauve, red/berry, or coral, which is also really natural and flattering on my lips or as a blush. Straight up pink looks so bad though, like it washes me out even if it's a warm pink (glosses are fine). There was one beige nude by Rimmel called "Birthday Suit" that I liked on me, but it's discontinued (of course). I think it looked nice because it had a sheen and it wasn't opaque, so I didn't build up the color much.  Do any of you have Tarte's blush in Exposed? I've been so tempted to buy it online because everyone raves about how natural it looks but I don't know if it's pigmented or buildable enough to show up on me (that's even if it's flattering at all).


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

I have recently tried these foundations & love them, 
  1) NARs sheer glow Chayenne
  2) MAC Pro longwear Foundation NC25


----------

